# Finally finished seasoning my humidor. Pics inside



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

I found a pretty good deal on a 125ct Daniel Marshall humidor. I received the humidor 2 weeks ago and it's been seasoning with the Boveda seasoning packs. Today I was finally able to transfer the sticks from my tupperware into the humidor and here are some pics.













































Now I just need to pick up some more sticks. Also, anyone know why the pictures show up out of rotation?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice! Now you have to start searching for another. I does not take long to fill them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice well made Humidor Enjoy!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

That is a beautiful humidor. I am jealous.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful humidor. Congratulations and like Fuzzy said, time to start seasoning your next one!


----------



## Eddien8620 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice humi!


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

Very Nice Humidor!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice humidor, you look like your'e in the same boat as me. Finished seasoning the first one, it's full, now time to buy another, or make a coolidor or something.


----------



## Eddien8620 (Oct 27, 2010)

I went through the same motions. Purchased 2 desktop humidors then more recently a cabinet


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks all. I love opening up my humidor for the cedar/cigar small. 
I can probably fit another ~75 cigars in there and will probably get a wineador before I pick up another humidor.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice piece, Andy, Off to an impressive start. Nice Job !


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

very nice Andy


----------



## mcwilcr (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice looking humidor!


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

I just ordered the Boveda cedar packs holder that I plan on mounting under the tray since it won't fit under the built-in hygrometer housing. I'll post more pictures once it's done.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like a well made box. Nice heavy wood. ...and a nice little stash you got there. Congratulations.


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice, now comes the fun part - filling it up with great cigars and running out of room... Start to plan for your next humidor.


----------



## BuenoBueno (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice box and what looks like a great stash! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

I just placed an order for 2 new boxes. The wife is not gonna be very happy haha


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sooner or later (much sooner actually) you're going to be looking into a coolidor or wineador....


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

nishdog007 said:


> Sooner or later (much sooner actually) you're going to be looking into a coolidor or wineador....


Already eying some wineadors :biggrin:


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet box andy!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice, brother. Not that it means much, but Daniel Marshalls are 100% Herf N Turf approved. You'd be hard-pressed to get anything finer, short of Arlin Liss.

Well done, Sir!


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's an updated look of the humidor. I'm going to take a break from buying for a while until I get a wineador or maybe get a locker at my B&M.


----------

